# SS Otranto (1925)



## audierne (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello everyone and a Happy New Year.
As I indicated in a previous thread about the right red for Cunard funnels, I also found a Nelson model of Otranto (N° 002). I am now in the process of restoration.
And I am stuck.
The problem is the masts; I have the Hawes book in which the silhouette (Hawes N° 1, page 143) and an edition of "Ocean Steamers" by John Adams (page 146) but there is not enough detail.
I tried the SN photo library but there is nothing much.
The Hawes illustration is interesting but confusing insofar as the after part does not correspond to the model whereas the fore part does;( the derricks immediately aft of the superstructure appear to be a deck higher than on the model.)
The main thing is that I cannot work out how many derricks were attached to the various king-posts. ( I am not sure I am using the right terms here: by King-post I mean the vertical "mast" and by "derrick" the spar that swings round and round with the cargo attached to it.)
Any suggestions gratefully received.
Gerard


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

audierne said:


> Hello everyone and a Happy New Year.
> As I indicated in a previous thread about the right red for Cunard funnels, I also found a Nelson model of Otranto (N° 002). I am now in the process of restoration.
> And I am stuck.
> The problem is the masts; I have the Hawes book in which the silhouette (Hawes N° 1, page 143) and an edition of "Ocean Steamers" by John Adams (page 146) but there is not enough detail.
> ...


I think you are confusing the company.OTRANTO (!1925) Orient Line
Try photoship for photograph.


----------

